# Chartering in the BVI



## Bobgz (Feb 8, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone ever used the Caribbean Cruising Club out of tortola the one that offers 7 days 7 islands 700 dollars. If so were there any other costs besides the 100 to join their club?


----------

